# Explaining Tankless Water Heaters to Homeowners



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

That thing in the picture isn't code approved. I don't see anything on there that's homologated and it looks like cheap china stuff. A flood waiting to happen.

Another thing I dislike in the article you are putting a price tag on what a plumbing company should charge. No one has the same overhead, licensing fees or the quality of service. Based on the article you are saying a regular water heater is 700$, Do you buy them at wally world or direct from PRC or something? Now people are going to gobble this up and argue to the next plumber they saw an article from a non plumber the price they have to charge.

It's called a water heater not a tank heater.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

That pic looks like it’s from a hand held shower system, maybe in England??


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> That pic looks like it’s from a hand held shower system, maybe in England??


Or something like a bidet water warmer? Whatever it is you can clearly see chrome plated plastic.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> That pic looks like it’s from a hand held shower system, maybe in England??





Tango said:


> Or something like a bidet water warmer? Whatever it is you can clearly see chrome plated plastic.



It's definitely an electric heater from the U.K. I am on the U.K. plumbers forum which is supposed to be for all countries but is like 99% U.K. plumbers.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Have y'all considered becoming volunteer authors?









Guest Authorship Program


We’re searching for members who are qualified volunteer writers to help keep the site passionate, focused, and informed about all of the newest topics. Guest Authorship Program! Guest Authors are volunteers from the community who are interested in contributing insightful and engaging pieces...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Have y'all considered becoming volunteer authors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Why? So we could receive all these stupid comments?*


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tankless water heaters are nothing but trouble..... at least in my lime infested region of the USA...
go ahead and throw 4500 into a tankless water heater... 
You could install a normal gas heater for 1/3 of that price and be happy . 
I dont care any more what you do or how you piss your money away.
If you want one that is fine with me.... will it be check or master card??...... 



Lets all think we are doing our part to save the planet with a tankless water heater

Sometimes , I think I might as well be trying to reason or talk sense to Cows in a pasture......


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> *Why? So we could receive all these stupid comments?*


you get them now, but are fitting...LOL..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Cricket said:


> Have y'all considered becoming volunteer authors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not, but just a hint maybe..if most of the people here are from either the USA or canada, why dont the writters now, write about products legal to use in those countries and codes???? what country are the authors of the articles posted here? and they can alwys post and say" this product used in xxxxx country...that would get rid of some of the remarks.....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> Tankless water heaters are nothing but trouble..... at least in my lime infested region of the USA...
> go ahead and throw 4500 into a tankless water heater...
> You could install a normal gas heater for 1/3 of that price and be happy .
> I dont care any more what you do or how you piss your money away.
> ...


Pretty sure we refuse to install a tankless potable heater if they don't have a softener. I know we certainly sell both at the same time to a lot of people.

*I am all for cutting emissions but there is so much more that goes into being environmentally friendly besides simply how much gas your water heater will burn in X number of years.* 

I explain to people all of the other things they don't think of. Like how that heater will need service at least once a year if not two or three times. That means my gas hog van is going all those miles too. And how the tankless require more complicated production methods with rarer materials, processes which create much more emissions and harm the environment much more than a standard tank style.

I tell people their best bet if starting from scratch is a condensing boiler paired with an indirect. If they have an oil boiler/furnace I suggest an electric for the summer or an oil-fired water heater if they have a spare flue. Sometimes I suggest a coil or heat exchanger on the boiler if the house sees limited use.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

$4500 tankless heater sales are easy. Why not? Customers love them, Christmas means houses are packed with relatives and NO running out of hot water. I guess we do 20 a year, so $80k-90K in revenue. One of my crews did a double Navien install 2 weeks ago, added a dedicated insulated return line and customers are super happy. Tab was $9800 for a 2 day install...........


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> $4500 tankless heater sales are easy. Why not? Customers love them, Christmas means houses are packed with relatives and NO running out of hot water. I guess we do 20 a year, so $80k-90K in revenue. One of my crews did a double Navien install 2 weeks ago, added a dedicated insulated return line and customers are super happy. Tab was $9800 for a 2 day install...........



It amazes me how much money people will spend for hot water....
and will never ever , ever get a pay back on their investment....
I suppose when you are spanking it in the shower or giving it
to your boyfreind doggy style, having constant hot water is worth whatever it takes
to keep from going to cold water when you are really pouring on the coal.
you dont want to stop and maybe strip a gear when that water goes ice cold......


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> It amazes me how much money people will spend for hot water....
> and will never ever , ever get a pay back on their investment....
> I suppose when you are spanking it in the shower or giving it
> to your boyfreind doggy style, having constant hot water is worth whatever it takes
> ...


how much something costs to its worth must be looked at on an individual basis..10 k for hot water if the guy makes 500k a year is nothing...the guy that drives a 250k bentley compared to a guy driving a 40k pickup..both get you where you are going, one is luxury the other utility...if you have the money why not???


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> how much something costs to its worth must be looked at on an individual basis..10 k for hot water if the guy makes 500k a year is nothing...the guy that drives a 250k bentley compared to a guy driving a 40k pickup..both get you where you are going, one is luxury the other utility...if you have the money why not???



Correct, lots of money in north Atlanta. Even townhouses here start at $500k.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

im waiting for Tango to put a trailer hitch on his vette and show up at a drain cleaning job with that set up..and watch the customer cry about the price you charge...and what your driving...lol


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> im waiting for Tango to put a trailer hitch on his vette and show up at a drain cleaning job with that set up..and watch the customer cry about the price you charge...and what your driving...lol


*Oh hell yeah!!!! New company name, Lambo Lamb Contracting Inc! *


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> im waiting for Tango to put a trailer hitch on his vette and show up at a drain cleaning job with that set up..and watch the customer cry about the price you charge...and what your driving...lol



*But for right now I'll have to settle for Vette Lite ....









*


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Hey I found the video of the Gallardo and the reno trailer. Looks like it was a promotion for a TV show right here in my province. Some other interesting clips after that one.


----------



## adrian22 (27 d ago)

Great post! I was also torn back then as to whether I should get a tankless water heater as a replacement or stick with a storage tank heater until I read this post from American Home Water & Air regarding tankless water heater vs tank water heaters and it helped me decide that I should go for a tankless one because it suits my needs and preferences more than storage tank water heaters. So far, it seems like I made the right decision since I'm enjoying hot water on demand without worrying about energy consumption since it only runs whenever I need hot water.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

adrian22 said:


> Great post! I was also torn back then as to whether I should get a tankless water heater as a replacement or stick with a storage tank heater until I read this post from


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> You dont know what the hell you are talking about.... but good luck


You should remove the spam link you quoted so you aren't helping them.


----------

